# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Miele] πρόβλημα με εισροή νερου στον κάδο του πλυντηρίου πιάτων

## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

καλησπέρα,
είναι περίπου 2 χρόνια που ταλαιπωρούμαι με το πλυντήριο πιάτων μου, ενα miele εντιχοιζομενο 45cm.Όταν αρχίζει το πρόγραμμα κανει πρώτα την αποχετευση και μετά δεν βάζει νερό στον κάδο αλλά ακούγεται ενας θόρυβος σαν κάποιος να ρουφάει με ενα καλαμάκι από ενα ποτήρι που εχει ελάχιστο υγρό.Αυτό το 'έπαθε πριν 2 χρόνια σταμάτησε για κανα μηνα και ξαναδούλεψε , από τότε δουλευει κατά καιρούς και μετά, όλο  για μεγαλύτερα  χρονικά διαστήματα σταματάει. Με την κρίση δεν φώναξα τεχνικό απο την αρχή γιατί η miele παιρνει επίσκεψη αρκετά χρήματα , που δεν είχα. Την ανοιξη φώναξα καποιον απο μια υπηρεσια του Κωτσοβολου, και οταν ο τεχνικός ήρθε κι ενω το πλυντηριο δε δούλευε , δούλεψε!!! Μου είπε να τον ξαναφωνάξω όταν ξανασταματήσει για να δει την βλάβη κι οτι μπορει να κολλάει αυτο το εξάρτημα που μπαίνει στην βρύση, βαλβίδα νομίζω το είπε. Όμως δεν απέκλεισε να είναι και αντλια. Όταν ξανασταμάτησε τηλεφώνησα και ηρθε ενας αλλος. Το πλυντηριο είναι σαν στοιχειωμενο!!! Ξαναδούλεψε!!! :Crying:  Αυτο το έπαθα ακόμα μια φορά. Κάθε φορά που ερχεται τεχνικός.....δουλευει. Τώρα δεν δεχονται να ξαναρθουν με τα ιδια χρηματα και θελουν με επιπλέον  χρηματα να το μεταφερουν στο χωρο τους μεχρι να βρουν τη βλάβη ...Διαβάζοντας το φορουμ είδα κάποια ποστ που εγραφαν για ενα φλοτερ...μηπως παιζει καποιο ρολο;; και που βρισκεται αυτο;; Δεν εχω ποτε μου ανοιξει πλυντηριο αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνω . Αν μπορει κάποιος να βοηθήσει....
ευχαριστώ !!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> για να δει την βλάβη κι οτι μπορει να κολλάει αυτο το εξάρτημα που μπαίνει στην βρύση, βαλβίδα νομίζω το είπε.


Aquastop το λένε (βαλβίδα ασφαλείας) μπορεί και να φταίει 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=aquas...Q&ved=0CCAQsAQ




> Όταν ξανασταμάτησε τηλεφώνησα και ηρθε ενας αλλος. Το πλυντηριο είναι σαν στοιχειωμενο!!! Ξαναδούλεψε!!!


Όταν αναφέρεσαι στα παραπάνω "ξανασταμάτησε" "ξαναδούλεψε" , εννοείς το ότι δεν ξεκινά να πάρει νερό (στην αρχή του προγράμματος? ή κατά την διάρκεια της πλύσης?)

κανένα Error Code στο ταμπλό της οθόνης δεν βγάζει?

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

> Aquastop το λένε (βαλβίδα ασφαλείας) μπορεί και να φταίει 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=aquas...Q&ved=0CCAQsAQ
> 
> 
> Όταν αναφέρεσαι στα παραπάνω "ξανασταμάτησε" "ξαναδούλεψε" , εννοείς το ότι δεν ξεκινά να πάρει νερό (στην αρχή του προγράμματος? ή κατά την διάρκεια της πλύσης?)
> 
> κανένα Error Code στο ταμπλό της οθόνης δεν βγάζει?


άμεση απάντηση !!!ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
το πρόβλημά του είναι ότι την ώρα που είναι να εισάγει νερο στον κάδο,στην αρχή της πλύσης, δεν το κάνει, σαν να μην μπορεί να το τραβήξει ...δεν σταματα ουτε ο χρονοδιακοπτης ουτε το προγραμμα. Γύρισα το κουμπί και το προχώρησα το πρόγραμμα αλλά ουτε σε άλλη φαση ενδιάμεση τραβάει νερό όταν το πάθει αυτό. Αν μείνει κάποιες μέρες και δεν δουλέψει, απλά λειτουργεί κανονικά. Σαν να κολλάει κάτι και μετα να ξεκολλάει απο μόνο του. Ταμπλό δεν εχει, το μοντελο αυτο δεν εχει ψηφιακη οθονη.
[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;557389]Aquastop το λένε (βαλβίδα ασφαλείας) μπορεί και να φταίει 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=aquas...Q&ved=0CCAQsAQ
ναι μπράβο αυτό λέει ότι μπορεί να φταίει...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ε ναι μπορεί να είναι το Aquastop , πες αυτόν τον τεχνικό που σου είπε ότι φταίει να έρθει να στο αλλάξει . αυτά τα aquastop μερικές φορές φέρονται περίεργα (μια δουλεύει / μια όχι ) ανάλογα την κατάσταση της βαλβίδας. είναι αρκετά ακριβά αυτά 30 και 70 ευρώ μπορεί να κάνει μέσο όρο (το ανταλλακτικό μόνο) δεν ξέρω και πόσο το συγκεκριμένο της Miele . Εκτός και έχεις κάποιον που πιάνουν τα χέρια του.

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

[QUOTE=ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ;557390]άμεση απάντηση !!!ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
το πρόβλημά του είναι ότι την ώρα που είναι να εισάγει νερο στον κάδο,στην αρχή της πλύσης, δεν το κάνει, σαν να μην μπορεί να το τραβήξει ...δεν σταματα ουτε ο χρονοδιακοπτης ουτε το προγραμμα. Γύρισα το κουμπί και το προχώρησα το πρόγραμμα αλλά ουτε σε άλλη φαση ενδιάμεση τραβάει νερό όταν το πάθει αυτό. Αν μείνει κάποιες μέρες και δεν δουλέψει, απλά λειτουργεί κανονικά. Σαν να κολλάει κάτι και μετα να ξεκολλάει απο μόνο του. Ταμπλό δεν εχει, το μοντελο αυτο δεν εχει ψηφιακη οθονη.



> Aquastop το λένε (βαλβίδα ασφαλείας) μπορεί και να φταίει 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=aquas...Q&ved=0CCAQsAQ
> ναι μπράβο αυτό λέει ότι μπορεί να φταίει...





> Ε ναι μπορεί να είναι το Aquastop , πες αυτόν τον τεχνικό που σου είπε ότι φταίει να έρθει να στο αλλάξει . αυτά τα aquastop μερικές φορές φέρονται περίεργα (μια δουλεύει / μια όχι ) ανάλογα την κατάσταση της βαλβίδας. είναι αρκετά ακριβά αυτά 30 και 70 ευρώ μπορεί να κάνει μέσο όρο (το ανταλλακτικό μόνο) δεν ξέρω και πόσο το συγκεκριμένο της Miele . Εκτός και έχεις κάποιον που πιάνουν τα χέρια του.


αυτό με το φλοτερ που συζητούσατε σε αλλο ποστ δηλαδη, αποκλειεται να είναι; Και αν τελικα φταιει η αντλία;; αυτό αποκλειεται επίσης;Μη δόσω τσαμπα τα 30-70 € και είναι κατι αλλο.... Τί λες; εσυ που φαίνεσαι γνώστης; :Confused1:

----------


## diony

Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι αυτό με το φλοτέρ ,από κάπου έχει μικρή διαρροή το πλυντήριο και το φλοτέρ  σου κόβει τα πάντα και ενεργοποιεί την αντλία εξαγωγής για αυτό το λόγο αν το αφήσεις κάποιες μέρες λειτουργεί ξανά διότι στεγνώνει το νερό

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

> Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι αυτό με το φλοτέρ ,από κάπου έχει μικρή διαρροή το πλυντήριο και το φλοτέρ  σου κόβει τα πάντα και ενεργοποιεί την αντλία εξαγωγής για αυτό το λόγο αν το αφήσεις κάποιες μέρες λειτουργεί ξανά διότι στεγνώνει το νερό


αααα ωραια !! και που είναι αυτο το φλοτερ;; είναι δυσκολο να το δω; ...ομως δεν θα φαινόντουσαν νερά;; δεν υπάρχουν νερα πουθενα
απλως μήπως κολλαει το φλοτερ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ομως δεν θα φαινόντουσαν νερά;; δεν υπάρχουν νερα πουθενα


όχι δεν φαίνονται γιατί τα παγιδεύει τα νερά στο πάτωμα της συσκευής και όχι στο πάτωμα του δώματος




> αυτό με το φλοτερ που συζητούσατε σε αλλο ποστ δηλαδη, αποκλειεται να είναι; Και αν τελικα φταιει η αντλία;; αυτό αποκλειεται επίσης;Μη δόσω τσαμπα τα 30-70 € και είναι κατι αλλο.... Τί λες; εσυ που φαίνεσαι γνώστης;


Τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται μπορεί να είναι και από οτιδήποτε άλλο .. εννοείται θα δεις πρώτα αν ενεργοποιήθηκε κάποιο φλοτέρ ή αν πηγαίνει τάση στην βαλβίδα χωρίς αυτή να ανοίγει κτλ .

Θέλω να δεις όταν π.χ. έχεις την συσκευή απενεργοποιημένη (εκτός ρεύματος) και άνοιξε την μπροστινή πόρτα της συσκευής και παρατήρησε αν γεμίζει ο θάλαμος κάποια νερά στο εσωτερικό που βάζεις τα πιάτα . από κάποια π.χ. είσοδο που μπαίνει το νερό. Παρατήρησες κάτι τέτοιο? (επαναλαμβάνω .. έχεις άδειο από νερά το πλυντήριο πιάτων .... το αφήνεις κλειστό ή εκτός ρεύματος ... και μετά από κάμποση ώρα παρατηρείς να εισέρχεται νερό στην συσκευή?)

Δώσε και τα στοιχεία του μοντέλου E-nr   .... FD?

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

[QUOTE=Κυριακίδης;557406]όχι δεν φαίνονται γιατί τα παγιδεύει τα νερά στο πάτωμα της συσκευής και όχι στο πάτωμα του δώματος


το έλεγξα δεν υπαρχουν νερά μεσα στη συσκευη, στο δάπεδό της

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

> Θέλω να δεις όταν π.χ. έχεις την συσκευή απενεργοποιημένη (εκτός ρεύματος) και άνοιξε την μπροστινή πόρτα της συσκευής και παρατήρησε αν γεμίζει ο θάλαμος κάποια νερά στο εσωτερικό που βάζεις τα πιάτα . από κάποια π.χ. είσοδο που μπαίνει το νερό. Παρατήρησες κάτι τέτοιο? (επαναλαμβάνω .. έχεις άδειο από νερά το πλυντήριο πιάτων .... το αφήνεις κλειστό ή εκτός ρεύματος ... και μετά από κάμποση ώρα παρατηρείς να εισέρχεται νερό στην συσκευή?)
> 
> Δώσε και τα στοιχεία του μοντέλου E-nr   .... FD?


όχι δεν υπάρχει εισαγωγή νερού μεσα στον καδο 
το μοντελο είναι G600 SC-i MIELE

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

να τα πάρουμε ενα - ένα .
1. να αποκλείσουμε το φλοτερ ότι δεν εχει κολλήσει από προηγούμενη πλύση. Πώς;;
2. να ελέγξω την τάση στα ακρα της βαλβίδας .εχω ενα πολύμετρο ή μαλλον θα δανειστώ αλλά πού μπαινουν οι ακροδέκτες;;
3. ο τεχνικός είχε πει οτι ή είναι η βαλβιδα, το πιο πιθανό, ή αντλία. Αλλά επειδή είναι ακριβά τα ανταλλακτικά θα έπρεπε να το επιβεβαιώσει . ¨ομως το στοιχειωμένο πλυντηριο ( όπως το αυτοκίνητο στο θριλλερ Κριστιν) καθε φορα που αυτος ερχόταν....δούλευε μια χαρά!! Ετσι δεν μπόρεσε να το διαπιστώσει. ¨ομως για να πάρουν το πλυντηριο στο χωρο τους θέλουν 55€ μεταφορικά + η επισκευη κλπ ...μηπως να αλλάξω τη βαλβίδα μόνη μου και να το ρισκάρω;;
Αλλά ας προσπαθησω, με την ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ βοήθειά σας , να βγάλω ακρη πρώτα!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας Πέτρο και Κώστα :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## diony

Αν υποθέσουμε πως είναι από νερά υπερχείλισης  κοίταξε αν ανοίγει το καπάκι που είναι κάτω από την πόρτα του πλυντηρίου συνήθως βιδώνει με 2 ή 4 βίδες
Υποτίθεται θα είναι βγαλμένο το φις από την πρίζα ,αν ξεβιδώνει και βγαίνει προσπάθησε να δεις αν υπάρχουν νερά κάτω από το πλυντήριο (όχι στο δάπεδο , αλλά στην κάτω λαμαρίνα του πλυντηρίου  )

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συμφωνώ με #12 . να είναι το Aquastop με τέτοιες αναφορές "πριν 2 χρόνια το είχε πάθει ... και ξαφνικά δούλεψε ... και όλο πιο συχνά το κάνει από εδώ και μπρος " (αν ήταν aquastop θα το έκανε πάντα .. οπότε είναι ρίσκο η αλλαγή του) από τα λεγόμενα πιο ύποπτα είναι διαρροή στο πάτωμα της συσκευής (είτε από τσιμούχα του μοτέρ εκτοξευτήρα αντλίας) που όσο πάει εξελίσσεται .

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

[QUOTE=diony;557413]Αν υποθέσουμε πως είναι από νερά υπερχείλισης  κοίταξε αν ανοίγει το καπάκι που είναι κάτω από την πόρτα του πλυντηρίου συνήθως βιδώνει με 2 ή 4 βίδες
Υποτίθεται θα είναι βγαλμένο το φις από την πρίζα ,αν ξεβιδώνει και βγαίνει προσπάθησε να δεις αν υπάρχουν νερά κάτω από το πλυντήριο (όχι στο δάπεδο , αλλά στην κάτω λαμαρίνα του πλυντηρίου  )[/Q
δεν υπάρχουν νερα , το εχω τσεκαρει




> Συμφωνώ με #12 . να είναι το Aquastop με τέτοιες αναφορές "πριν 2 χρόνια το είχε πάθει ... και ξαφνικά δούλεψε ... και όλο πιο συχνά το κάνει από εδώ και μπρος " (αν ήταν aquastop θα το έκανε πάντα .. οπότε είναι ρίσκο η αλλαγή του) από τα λεγόμενα πιο ύποπτα είναι διαρροή στο πάτωμα της συσκευής (είτε από τσιμούχα του μοτέρ εκτοξευτήρα αντλίας) που όσο πάει εξελίσσεται .


ο τεχνικός είπε ότι "κολλάει " η βαλβίδα ...λες ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται; νερα δεν υπάρχουν στο πατωμα της συσκευης . σιγουρο!!

----------


## diony

Από που το τσέκαρες πως δεν υπάρχουν νερά , άνοιξες το κάτω καπάκι ?
Βγάλε κάποια φωτογραφία αν το άνοιξες  μήπως βοηθήσει

----------


## dln

Είναι βουλωμένος ο σωλήνας που συνδέει το δοχείο (ντεπόζιτο) με τον εκτοξευτήρα νερού.
Επισυνάπτω το αντίστοιχο ανταλλακτικό από το δικό μου Bosch πλυντήριο πιάτων.
Το βάζω απλώς για να καταλάβεις που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις. Καθάρισε τον και τοποθέτησε τον ξανά.
Δουλεύει όπως λες μετά από ένα μήνα ή δύο. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί συρρικνώνεται το λίπος και αφήνει να περάσει το νερό.

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

> Από που το τσέκαρες πως δεν υπάρχουν νερά , άνοιξες το κάτω καπάκι ?
> Βγάλε κάποια φωτογραφία αν το άνοιξες  μήπως βοηθήσει


ναι , ξεβιδωσα το καπακι απο κατω...

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

> Είναι βουλωμένος ο σωλήνας που συνδέει το δοχείο (ντεπόζιτο) με τον εκτοξευτήρα νερού.
> Επισυνάπτω το αντίστοιχο ανταλλακτικό από το δικό μου Bosch πλυντήριο πιάτων.
> Το βάζω απλώς για να καταλάβεις που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις. Καθάρισε τον και τοποθέτησε τον ξανά.
> Δουλεύει όπως λες μετά
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  από ένα μήνα ή δύο. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί συρρικνώνεται το λίπος και αφήνει να περάσει το νερό.


ΛΕΣ;;;;; ωχ τί σχεδιο ειναι αυτο;; θα το παλεψω!! νεοι οριζοντες ανοιγονται στην επισκευή του πλυντηρίου ....

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

τώρα θυμήθηκα!! Ο τεχνικός ειχε αναφερει 2 πιθανα προβλήματα , το ενα με την βαλβιδα εισροής και το αλλο δεν ηταν αντλια αλλά χρονοδιακόπτης. Πάντως θα δοκιμασω και την λυση του Δημήτρη , αν καταφερω να βρω αυτο που δείχνει το σχεδιο... :Confused1:

----------


## dln

Τατιάνα ο σωλήνας συνδέει το δοχείο  νερού με το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου.
Ο δικός μου είναι από λάστιχο.
Παρακαλώ στειλε ξανά το μηνυμα γιατί δεν το έλαβα.

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

> Τατιάνα ο σωλήνας συνδέει το δοχείο  νερού με το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου.
> Ο δικός μου είναι από λάστιχο.
> Παρακαλώ στειλε ξανά το μηνυμα γιατί δεν το έλαβα.


πώς βρίσκω αυτον τον σωλήνα;; τραβαω τ[ πλυντηριο εξω και είναι απο την πισω μεριά ή ξεβιδωνω απο κατω το καπάκι και τον βρισκω απο κατω; αυτη η κρίση μας εχει καταστρεψει ...μεχρι και πλυντηριο θα μαστορέψω!!! :Lol:

----------


## ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ

Γειά σας 
τελικά δεν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, τραβηξαμε το πλυντηριο ΄και είδαμε ότι δεν στελνει νερο στο ντεποζιτο, παρότι δουλεψε πάλι μια φορα. Σκέφτομαι λοιπον οτι η βλάβη είναι η στη βαλβιδα(την κοπάνησα αρκετες φορες , εβαλα και σοδες και ξυδια ) η στον χρονοδιακοπτη που ειχε πει και ο μαστορας...περιμενω εναν φιλο με πολυμετρο να δουμε αν δινει ρευμα στη βαλβιδα. Η βαλβίδα είναι αυτη που βιδώνει στη βρυση ... ξερει κανεις ποια είναι τα ακρα στα οποια πρεπει να μετρησω με το πολυμετρο;;
Παντως ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες μεχρι τωρα και ειδικα τον Δημητρη που ηταν ον λαιν το Σάββατο ...

----------


## diony

Δες λίγο εδώ υπάρχει ένα service manual μήπως σε βοηθήσει
http://elektrotanya.com/miele_g600_8.../download.html

και εδώ
https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...,d.d2s&cad=rja

----------

